# 911ep LS12



## eging1451 (Feb 22, 2007)

What does everyone think about the LS12?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you tell me a little more info?  I'm not sure what you are talking about:unsure:


----------



## eging1451 (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.911ep.com/products/ls12.asp


----------



## firecoins (Feb 22, 2007)

It is against NYS for me to have such a light. Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

eging1451 said:


> http://www.911ep.com/products/ls12.asp


 Got It emergency lights,  those puppies are pretty darn bright!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Feb 22, 2007)

ive got the mini phantom. its a very nice light and moves traffic the heck out of my way......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...

I'm not a big fan of the LED lights to the front of the vehicle for the simple fact that they're not as noticeable as strobes/halogens unless you are looking directly at them.

If you don't believe me, try this experiment sometime.  Park a rig around the corner of a building where there's another building across the street.  Turn on the lights and walk around the corner.  Strobes/Halogens will be much more noticeable then LED's because they seem to project light much better.

To the rear of the rig, LED's are absolutely the way to go...just not to the front or for intersection warning lights.


----------



## eging1451 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with ffemt on this one. LS12 is nice and bright......but only from a narrow angle.


----------

